# Shells



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, I have never used anything but just normal steel shot for geese. I have been seeing and hearing a lot about black cloud. Is that better than just normal steel shot? Is it worth the added cost? Also how about hevi shot style loads. Those are the most expensive, are they worth the cost?


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

One of my friends said that those black cloud shells have a choke that compliment each other, because he was hunting with some guys that had both the choke and the shells. He said that they were just sniping them from far away, but i really dont know myself. Its just what I have heard


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok thanks. I will wait for some more comments. Or worst case just buy a box and try.


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

All I use for geese is black cloud in BBB. I like it for the down range pattern so I don't have the goose that got away story. If there close shoot them in the head. The price is fairly reasonable compared to other shells going for 25 dollars for 10 shells. I also hunt with a guy that has a 2 3/4 inch gun and shoots 2 shot and he does just fine. It's all personal preferance but I would recommend the black cloud shells.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, thanks. I might get a box to try and see how it works. Hopefully I get out this weekend. I am going to run and buy a box friday cuz I think Im hunting saturday. Worth a shot at least. I know that I don't get the closest shots sometimes so maybe this will help bring them down a little further downrange. :sniper:


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Good luck this weekend. Hopefully you get some good shooting. Let us know what ya think of black cloud.

:sniper:


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks,

And hopefully my bad luck as of last year or two wears off :evil: and I get some good numbers.


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

I have shot alot of black cloud and have a choke to match it and what I have found that cheap T shot does just as well as 25$ a box BBB Black Cloud. I know that there is alot of ppl out there that shoot cheap steel with a high dollar choke tube. I have been down the same road and believe me when i say that a 3 1/2 in T shot or BBB black cloud load will out preform cheap 3 in steel out of a high dollar choke tube every time. If you are hunting ducks and geese at 30 yrds a high dollar choke and cheap 3 in steel works just fine but when you are targeting seasoned honkers that skirt your spread at 50 yards you want the extra punch 3 1/2 in large diameter steel delivers. Speaking from experience I have observed many honkers rocked at 40-50 yards with an extra full choke tube shooting 3 in BB because the tube wont pattern worth a @#^$ with 3 1/2 loads and feather's fly and they keep going.
When hunting strictly honkers I throw in my Carlson's Black Cloud Mid Range Tube and shoot 3 1/2 T shot or Black Cloud BBB. When hunting ducks with the posibility of shooting a couple honkers I use a Kick's Extra Full choke tube with cheap 3 in BB.

With the Flight Control wad of Black Cloud it is designed to have a tighter shot pattern because of the Flight Control Wad. FYI when you shoot Black Cloud through a super tight choke it defeats the purpose that the wad serves. You will get a tighter pattern out of a modified choke shooting Black Cloud than a Cheap shot through a Full choke.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

i partly agree with sd50. The blackcloud shells were originally designed to shoot out of a regular modified choke and make a tighter pattern. Will they shoot tighter then "cheap" shells through a full choke? Well maybe they will but a nice choke tube SHOULD pattern your shells tighter then a blackcloud through a mod. The other reason a lot of people forget why wad stripping extended chokes are beneficial is because they reduce shot string. You cant tell what your shot string looks like obviously unless you have a really expensive video camera but having your bb's in an all around tight group from side to side and front to back is going to result in cleaner kills.

So is blackcloud good? Yes i've heard good things about it. But as far as wadstripping aftermarket chokes with cheap shells i think they also work well. I usually shoot cheap 3 inch 2 shot out of a patternmaster and it seems to get the job done for me. Are 3.5 inches going to be better? yeah i would say so but i dont feel like its necessary personally. What i'm trying to get at is i used to be on the 3.5 inch bandwagon but after i started using pm's i figure i might as well just save money. I can get 3 inchers for 100 bucks a case usually. But from what ive seen and heard if i wanted to skyblast honkers 60-70 yards in the air I would consider blackcloud 3.5 with a aftermarket black cloud choke tube.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

3 inch B Cloud 2s from 0 to 60 for everything.Extrema with factory mod choke.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

I have used it, but to me when I am decoying and shooting 2 boxes a day at birds in my face, I just went back to 3 BB Cheaper chells like Kent and even Xpert. I use an extended range pattern master and its the same pattern a Black Cloud. THe only difference is the entrance hole. I have rocked my fair share of 50+ yarders with my "cheap shells" and good choke. To each his own!
Good Luck!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Grab a box of hevi-metal 3 inch 2 shot. You might like the results.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

IMO, if shooting birds under 30yds., plain steel is fine. Once ya go beyond that 30yd. or so mark is where the "higher end" stuff(and aftermarket chokes) can work better. I've used about every kind of shell out in today's market and will give a thumbs up to the higher end stuff for longer distance shooting but anything that is really decoying(under 30yds.),the higher end stuff is just throwing money away. Also,hunting different birds can dictate different shells. A big local canada with a thick layer of fat is way different than a migrating snow goose that has no fat layer whatsoever. I usually shoot 3.5" Winchester HV Experts 1 3/8oz. #2s for canadas and 3" Winchester HV Experts 1 1/4oz. #3 for spring snows and fall ducks from a factory modified choke. We tried a couple boxes of the Blackcloud Snow goose loads(#2s) this last Spring and I will buy a case of it this next Spring;it flat out rocked snow geese at some very long distances as they were pulling out of decoying range. More expensive than the Winchesters but they were very impressive.

Alex


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

goosegrinder said:


> IMO, if shooting birds under 30yds., plain steel is fine. Once ya go beyond that 30yd. or so mark is where the "higher end" stuff(and aftermarket chokes) can work better. I've used about every kind of shell out in today's market and will give a thumbs up to the higher end stuff for longer distance shooting but anything that is really decoying(under 30yds.),the higher end stuff is just throwing money away. Also,hunting different birds can dictate different shells. A big local canada with a thick layer of fat is way different than a migrating snow goose that has no fat layer whatsoever. I usually shoot 3.5" Winchester HV Experts 1 3/8oz. #2s for canadas and 3" Winchester HV Experts 1 1/4oz. #3 for spring snows and fall ducks from a factory modified choke. We tried a couple boxes of the Blackcloud Snow goose loads(#2s) this last Spring and I will buy a case of it this next Spring;it flat out rocked snow geese at some very long distances as they were pulling out of decoying range. More expensive than the Winchesters but they were very impressive.
> 
> Alex


I can't really agree, yes and no... I've shot Winchester experts for years now and had good results close and far. The one thing I will say is that the hevi shot is pretty wicked. the 10 shells in a box stuff for 20.00 bucks. close or far they fell like wet rags. we did a a-b comparison 10 steel and 10 hevi's lot more wounded with the steel. BUT a lot more $ very tough to spend the the extra money.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

I shoot 3.5 in BC #2's all year, and all I do is change the choke as needed. I shoot the BC long range and mid range chokes. I can't complain about the results.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

the kind of shells or gun doesnt really matter, its all about how good of a shot you are. My grandpa and uncle use a twenty guage on swans and kill them dead everytime.


----------



## driftwood (Oct 18, 2010)

Shells do make a difference. I have been hunting Alberta for over 15 years. I have used lead, steel shot, bismuth then tungsten steel makes and this year bought a case of black cloud. Needless to say I am an adherent now. Hunting over decoys this high velocity steel shot just kills them dead. I don't think I have had so many kills with less shots in all the years I have been hunting waterfowl. Luckily my son was along to video tape this hunt and can't wait to sit back and watch it on the big screen. As for choke sizes I usually used an improved cyl choke over decoys. No problems cycling or no other complaints. I shoot remington semi autos. Using them for years and don't have any problems no matter what the weather or temperature. It helps to keep your guns clean and clean them after every hunt, eh!


----------

